# How to start a coffee shop



## Johnny323 (Dec 29, 2020)

32 years old, looking to finally start my coffee shop. What should be the first thing I should do before starting? Any advise would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Probably not start in the middle of lockdown😂

Bit seriously use good products and people will come.

Ive had people come from all over the uk for me to paint their cars,


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Talk to someone that understands the economic realities and projections for the UK. Someone qualified that can plainly explain the financial aspects of the two seismic events happening right now.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

The right site needs to be your first priority. Do not compromise on this unless you have very deep pockets and can afford to lose money whilst you build up a name for yourself.

The next thing I would say is do not try and do it on a shoestring. Make sure you have plenty of working capital.

Do not buy cheap gear to get started, buy once and buy right.

Know the market you are aiming for. Are you trying to set up a place for the coffee nerds of the world or are you aiming to serve a decent cup to office workers for example.

Although we do not yet have a cafe I have been involved in hospitality for around 20 years and I have a lot of experience with new openings. I would be more than happy to offer advice and we have a range of equipment for commercial outlets. Feel free to drop me a PM.

David


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Johnny323 said:


> 32 years old, looking to finally start my coffee shop. What should be the first thing I should do before starting? Any advise would be appreciated. Thank you.


 Wait at least 6 months, think long and hard


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

My first suggestion is a warning: if you're asking what the first thing is, then you're probably not ready.

My second suggestion is more helpful: read this book https://www.amazon.co.uk/What-About-Running-Coffee-Shops-ebook/dp/B07DTJ4Q6J/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=colin+harmon&qid=1609279098&sr=8-1


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Johnny323 - Any chance you could do it as a weekend hobby business first in terms of either a small coffee cart/van or as a stall at food/craft fairs/farmers markets?

You get to try part of "learning the ropes" with a lower overall capital investment, space for extra training and you still get your regular income from your main job?

Going for office workers/commuters is hard, especially with the massive push to WFH for the foreseeable and head count restrictions in indoor hospitality venues. Not to mention the "B-word" if UK and peoples disposable income potentially changing... (for the sake of balance it could go up or down, hopefully the comment doesn't breach the t&cs 😉)


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

More interested in the link @The Systemic Kid removed .... 🤔


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

HDAV said:


> More interested in the link @The Systemic Kid removed .... 🤔


 Was a link to a website selling training.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## blockhousecoffee (Mar 9, 2021)

Opening a coffee shop can be extremely profitable if you do it right.

There are three basic options for starting a coffee shop:

· Purchasing a franchise

· Buying an existing business

· Starting from scratch


----------

